# another new one (but not for me)



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

This is my third guitar in the past year I have built for a customer (meaning not mine, and I unfortunately dont get to keep it).

It has a les paul shape body, 1 3/4" thick with an african mahog back, 5/16" curly maple cap (book matched as I resawed it myself). Three ply bound top, thin creme/thin black/thick creme and the markerless ebony board (24 5/8 scale, 22 medium high frets) is also bound the same.

The neck is three piece curly hard maple with a volute and an ebony 1 pc peghead veneer.

Body is contoured in the back.

Clear catalyzed lacquer finish, black/dark blue burst on the top.

The hardware is a Duncan 59 in the bridge, overwound PAF in the neck with a single volume, three way switch and a kill switch as per the customers request. Gotoh tom bridge and tailpiece. Grover mini tuners, graphtec nut. two way rod (stew mac hotshot) Neck is bolt on with no back angle.

I really really like this one. It is hard making a guitar for sale IMO, as I have to be more fussy (when I am doing it for me, I go fast and I tend to not worry too much about little imperfections - I tried to make this one near perfect as I could) and also I dont want to give it up!

Anyhow, here are some pics. Now maybe that I have no more electric projetcs on the table, I can get to work on my archtop!

AJC


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice ! I figure it sounds killer as well. The customer has to be pleased with the outcome on this one. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm the customer...... and I CANNOT WAIT! to get this thing!!!:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Beautiful piece of work. Especially the contour on the back of the body...nice stuff.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That looks killer AJ. I bet it sounds great too. Looks like there might be a little bit of birds eye in the back of the head stock. Always a cool plus IMHO.

Now tell me a little about those beautiful chairs you are building. Or do I have to join a chair forum for that? LOL :rockon2:


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Agreed that's a lovely axe, all right. I always liked that plain fretboard.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> That looks killer AJ. I bet it sounds great too. Looks like there might be a little bit of birds eye in the back of the head stock. Always a cool plus IMHO.
> 
> Now tell me a little about those beautiful chairs you are building. Or do I have to join a chair forum for that? LOL :rockon2:



The neck is lightly flamed clear hard maple. I had some nicebirdseye I thought I was going to use, but the grain didnt suit being used in a neck IMO so I went with this stuff.

Generally we use about 400 or so board feet of hard maple a month in my shop (maple is pretty popular these days in kitchens and furniture in general) so I always pull out the nice boards for use in my special projects like guitars.

As for the chairs, although we do make some of our own models, these are a refinish/restoration job. As well as building new stuff we do a fair bit of restoration and refinishing work. These were nasty, they were all beat and broken. They were just totally redone and are now in the finishing room. Its pretty cool to "save" nice, older pieces that have seen a lot of use and abuse and give them a new lease on life. 

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

mandocaster said:


> Agreed that's a lovely axe, all right. I always liked that plain fretboard.



I was surprised - I thought it would be hard to play (as I do rely a lot on the markers) but qwith the side dots you still have a great reference. I guess I dont use the face markers as much as I thought I would. I may leave them out on my next project as well. It does look clean and different.

AJC


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> The neck is lightly flamed clear hard maple. I had some nicebirdseye I thought I was going to use, but the grain didnt suit being used in a neck IMO so I went with this stuff.
> 
> Generally we use about 400 or so board feet of hard maple a month in my shop (maple is pretty popular these days in kitchens and furniture in general) so I always pull out the nice boards for use in my special projects like guitars.
> 
> ...




hmm can you do neck through or set neck guitars? I need a v with a floyd! and i still want the neck angle on it so the floyd floats over the body. Or can you do floyd installs on a guitar? Want a gibson style v.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow AJC! You never cease to amaze me with your imagination and dedication to perfection. Another wonderful looking guitar!


----------



## screaminking (Feb 5, 2006)

That's a really unique looking guitar for sure! I love the unmarked fingerboard, that's sweeet.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> Wow AJC! You never cease to amaze me with your imagination and dedication to perfection. Another wonderful looking guitar!



Unfortunately I cant take any credit for the design... TJ pretty much told me what he wanted. All I added was the body binding to match the fretboard binding. He knew exactly what he wanted and I tried to deliver....

Its going in the mail tomorrow... hope it has a safe trip!

AJC


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful workmanship. Love the sexy neck and headstock.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, the guy I built it for really likes it!  I am so glad. I have only built three guitars that were not for me or close friends so I am always a little uneasy untill I hear everything was fine.

This was a very rewarding experience... Thanks TJ for the opportunity! 

AJC


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys, wanted to post sooner, but was having issues getting on the forum. The guitar is really nice, great build quality, plays incredibly well. The neck is my favourite part of the guitar, the fretwork is also quite excellent. Overall, I am very pleased. Thanks for doing such a great job Andrew:bow:


----------



## screaminking (Feb 5, 2006)

I didn't realize this guitar was for "Alchemist" on the other forums. I just saw the other thread over on HC. I like it even more because I have similar tastes in gear as TJ.

Once again, awesome looking guitar.


----------

